# Pet Peeves...



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I just had an idea of listing some of our pet peeves in life that have to do with our interactions with others and how we handle them when they arise. After all...this is a relationship forum...can posts be about relationships with others besides our partners?

Facebook: I hate it when people post some kind of dramatic thing, such as, "I can't believe you would do that to me..." and then never elaborate on what the heck it is they are talking about. It makes me wonder if I may have done something to upset the person, and if it is me they are talking about, how am I supposed to know? I also hate it when people guilt you on there. Like those stupid, "I know only 3.5% of you will repost this...so if you are a caring, loving, truly good friend you will repost this..." I don't know...I kind of lose some respect for people who actually pass that stuff on. Like...how dare you give me a guilt trip and try to control me using guilt like that! I don't have time to repost everything I see like that, and I don't want to pass on a guilt trip either. 

Husband: Won't take his dinner dishes into the kitchen. Just leaves it sitting there on the table. I've left it before and not picked it up after him. Still there the next day when I got home from work. WTF? I've said something and it worked for a couple of days then...right back to it. Frustrated....

Kids: Socks...why the heII are there dirty socks everywhere I look? Under the dining room table, under the couch, in the couch, in front of the couch, in front of the television, behind the television, in the kitchen (?!?), on the stairs going upstairs, under the computer desk,...still haven't figured a way to handle this. Bit**ing at them does nothing. I don't know...


----------



## Lea2407 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a lot of pet peeves, most of which I probably need to let go, but Facebook is definitely a huge one for me. My husband and I, thank goodness, both have the same feelings on this. We pretty much have a hatred towards Facebook because of all of the ridiculousness. I know there are plenty of people that aren't crazy with it, but we know so many people that are obsessed. 

We actually have family members that can't be away from their phones for a minute because they constantly have to check their phone for updates. They'll even invite us over and then spend the entire time posting on Facebook or reading messages. My husband and I are thinking about installing a device in our home that will kill cell phone reception in and around the home so we don't have to deal with it when they come over. Is that going to far? 

I also get a kick out of people that are so proud of how many friends they have on facebook. We've had to help our family members move several times and when they talk about this, I want to ask why none of those "friends" are sweating their a*s off helping. 

But the worst one is that so many people set up these fake lives on Facebook. Several people I know post all of these inspirational messages and talk about how their husbands and children are the light of the world and yada, yada, yada. In real life, they spend almost every minute of the day complaining about their husbands and screaming at their kids. 

I just don't get it, and the more I see of it, the more I want to hunt down the creators of Facebook and cause them physical harm. I know that I don't need to judge the venue for all of the crazy people, but it's really hard. Of course, hearing all of the horror stories about Facebook ruining marriages doesn't help either.

Wow! Sorry for the long rant. I guess I really needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Preachers who constantly tell others they need to give all their money to the church. And then say something stupid like God will love you for it. Well guess what He loves you if you don't give one red cent.
Grrrrr...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

-People who don't thank you after you've held the door open for them
-People who drive slowly...in the left lane
-Hearing a song you like on the radio but... it's at the very end
-Finding the perfect dress/jeans/shoe but it's not in your size
-Delayed/cancelled flights
-The DMV *it's so slow
-Snack machines where you snack gets stuck on the way out
-Calling anywhere that you will hear Press 1 for...Press 2 for... Press 3 for... and then they never even tell you what option you need! Then someone gets on the line, makes you give them info, puts you on hold for 5-7 minutes and the next person asks you the same series of questions!
-That summer always feels too short


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

stillme4you said:


> I just had an idea of listing some of our pet peeves in life that have to do with our interactions with others and how we handle them when they arise. After all...this is a relationship forum...can posts be about relationships with others besides our partners?
> 
> Facebook: I hate it when people post some kind of dramatic thing, such as, "I can't believe you would do that to me..." and then never elaborate on what the heck it is they are talking about. It makes me wonder if I may have done something to upset the person, and if it is me they are talking about, how am I supposed to know? I also hate it when people guilt you on there. Like those stupid, "I know only 3.5% of you will repost this...so if you are a caring, loving, truly good friend you will repost this..." I don't know...I kind of lose some respect for people who actually pass that stuff on. Like...how dare you give me a guilt trip and try to control me using guilt like that! I don't have time to repost everything I see like that, and I don't want to pass on a guilt trip either.
> 
> ...


We have the same sock problem. It's not as bad in the summer when they usually wear sandals but when the weather is cooler, socks can be everywhere. I'm tempted to install a fine system. Every time I have to pick up socks they have to pay me $.05 or something. But I'd have to get separate socks for my older boys to wear (right now they are the same size so they interchange their clothes) so I could tell the difference. Or I could fine them both and make more money.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

1. Whistlers get on my nerves, irritates me to no end, I don't care if they are happy , I just want to get away from these men, whether it be in a store, at a party, can't stand it. 

2. When others are very quick to judge -without mentaliy putting themselvs in anothers shoes. Black & white thinking. 

3. Email "Forwards" are a complete waste of my time, delete is my response. 

4. Facebook - anything where you have to give "permission" to get an answer, never done this once, seems an incredible hassle .

5. People who talk NON STOP to the point you want to go crawl under the nearest rock. 

6. I could list a bucketload of things that annoy me in church. Prosperity gospel teachings (agree with 4sure), being taught you will be healed if you "have enough faith", How some seem to WORSHIP Holiness - appreciate scriptures like this one


> Luke 18:10 “Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. The Pharisee, standing by himself, prayed thus: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. I fast twice a week; I give tithes of all that I get.’ But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, ‘God, be merciful to me, a sinner!’ I tell you, this man went down to his house justified, rather than the other. For everyone who exalts himself will be humbled, but the one who humbles himself will be exalted.”


7. People who live carelessly , wrecklessly , find themselves in a MESS , then complain it was someone else's fault! 

8. People who carelessly waste food, this bothers me to no end, I could never work in a school cafeteria. 

9. When you are in line at the Grocery store & the Clerk is engaged talking to someone not doing her job, or if she is as slow as a turtle. 

10. Hair dressers who lack the social skills to carry on conversation while doing your hair. 

11. Teens (generally) glued to their cell phones who have lost the respect to look at someone when they are being talked too. 

12. Teens who have their jeans literally hanging off their butts - "pants on the ground" summed up my feelings nicely 
‪Pants On The Ground American Idol‬‏ - YouTube

13.. Mega slow drivers, they should pull off the darn road if they want to go 15 miles per hour on a 35mph road where I can't pass them. This causes me to swear .

14. Parents who don't discipline thier children & they are boundaryless monsters in public. 

15. When others are offended if I don't agree with them, or they feel they are better than me -just cause I think differently on an issue. 

16. People who smell like a dog when you get near their face because they do not brush their teeth enough. 

17. People who are habitually late & hold things up. 

18. I DESPISE electric windows on cars, I prefer winders, one less thing to break & husband has to spend $$ & time fixing, noone should be this lazy, can not stand how the vehicle has to be turned ON to get the window up & down, who ever intvented those should be shot. 

19. When waitresses call me "Hun" or similar . Never liked this. 


20. People who turn the BASS up full blast in their cars and you can feel the vibration when they are going past. 

21. Dirty floors at home. I can live with a little dust, but I need a clean floor. 

22. All the stuff the school sends home expecting your children to sell. 

23. Paranoid people, everything you say, they take it personal or feel someone is against them. 

24. On my answering machine, I ask for a detailed message, hate when they just say "its me, call me back". I want to know why I am calling back .

25. People who swear every other sentence. I can handle a little for the sake of showing some intensity but geeeze some need soap in thier mouths. 

26. Homeschooling - IF the reason is parents fear their children will be corrupted or led astray because others are taught a variety of world views in school. It starts at home after all, I do not fear these things at all. 

27. Automated phone messages when you just want the darn Representative when you call.


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2011)

- People who think they have it so bad, but really don't have a clue how good they have it. I know it's all relative, and I have it much better than some. But when I'm arguing with the school special edu people on how to handle my autistic son banging his head and having meltdowns, I can't really sympathize with a coworker that had to take off work to go get her grandson's backpack monogrammed. (The grandson is 8 months old)

-FB drama. If you don't have anything to post, don't make something more than it is, just because you need the attention.

- chain emails

- people that turn arguments around...gaslighting

- when someone asks you how you're doing, you start to say something, and they interrupt to tell you their problems.

- elder fraud

- strangers that stare. My son may be autistic, but you're just being rude. And it really pisses me off that it's usually adults staring instead of children. Adults should know better.

- anyone living in the house that doesn't help with housework.


----------



## Vixen3927 (May 2, 2011)

* I can't stand when people talk during videos, movies, classes, etc. I've been in school for over 20 years and it really started bugging me in college and then when I went to grad school, I couldn't STAND it. Now I work in an in-patient drug and alcohol rehabilitation facility and I teach classes and conduct groups and I can't tell you how frustrating and annoying it is when my clients talk and cross-talk during everything.

Fiance- Laughing after a joke he makes. I know it's a nervous habit but it doesn't make it any less annoying. Probably other things too that I can't think of at the moment.

Parents- Fighting over the stupidest ****. Picking at each other and saying cutting remarks to each other in front of other people. Awkwarddddddddddddddd. 

Clients- EVERYTHING. haha I guess if I had to choose one, though, their sense of entitlement. Where the hell does that come from? Who do you think you are? Trauma in your life does not excuse you from being considerate and a productive member of society.*


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Having to call Time Warner. 
Having to call Sprint. 
Having to call CIGNA. 
Having to call Duke Power.
White Buicks. You all need to die in another lane.
Fart pipes on crappy Jappy cars. Ola, Homie, Yo no tengo Cholo? 
Guys who drive diesel pickups. Loud enough?
Movie ticket booths. Jesus Christ, Terry Shiavo could do this faster.
Why can't I skip previews on BluRay? I hate you and the very earth you stand on.
Renting a box truck. Please stop being a crackhead for 10 minutes.
Going to a restaurant and being referred to as 'you guys'. My wife is not a guy.
All Leaf blowers. 4 hrs? Seriously? I want to kill you. With a leaf blower.
No I did not find everything I was looking for. I found what you had. Now ring this sh^t up.
If this is a coffeeshop why do you act like a narcoleptic?
No, none of my change is 'spare'. Sorry.
If my call was important to you it would be happening.
Your anxiety and/or urgency doesn't rank on my priorities.
Light's green, a-hole. 
Of course I want room in it for milk. It's 1100 degrees.
I did have a spiritual awakening. Now GTFO.
No, me wearing this HAZMAT suit means I'm not busy.
Look, it's not a sin to be stupid. It's a moral failure to be proud of that.
Why do you need my phone # to cut my hair? Are you going to call me up and remind me?
You're a waitress and this a bus. Let's takeoff already.


----------



## marriageinprogress (Jul 7, 2011)

When people eat with their mouth open!!! It drives me crazy..... Yuck!

I am still trying to convince my husband that men aren't excused from this rule. LOL!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

1. People who get p.o.'d at me, then pull the "no-speak" game and I get the silent treatment. Just tell me WTF the problem is, okay? Let's get past it all ... jeesh!

2. People who post EVERY SINGLE DAY on Facebook about the most moronic stuff: "I have a new cluster of red peppers in my garden - time to add more manure to the tomatoes." I mean, please - TMI!! I don't have a burning desire to know when you took your last BM, okay?

3. People who collect friends on Facebook. Oh yeah, right ... like we all know someone who has over 500 friends. Uh-huh.

4. My hairdresser: she's a great stylist, but is a dimwit. I mentioned hiking the Appalachian Trail through Skyline Drive, and she said, "Where's that?" Hey, we ARE in southeast PA - it's only in VA!!! I guess anything other than here and the Jersey Shore are lost on this kid!

5. People who flip me the bird when they do something illegal while driving. I had someone make an illegal U-turn in front of me, so I slowed down to let them do their thing - the passenger flipped me off. HUH?????

6. Paula Deen and her incessant use of "YA'LL." Okay, Paula, we know you are from GA. But do you have to layer it on so thick??? I think she embellishes the accent. To the point I no longer watch her show, YA'LL.

7. BA-BA-BOOM BA BOOM BA-BA-BOOM BA BOOM. Yes, I so love having my car's dashboard shake while you "listen" to that wonderful sound in YOUR car. Or those who crank up their favorite song on the radio so they can share it with the masses.

8. Being in the presence of drunks. I can't get away from them fast enough. Get my tab, pay for my beer, and get the heck outta Dodge.

9. Dirty and/or messy homes. So pick up or sort through your clutter already. Better yet - toss the sh** in the trash because it's been on your desk in your to-do pile for about a year!

10. "Like" and "you know?". Ever tried to listen to someone speak who interjects "like" into every sentence they speak? I have, and it got to the point that I had to move out on roommate and her 17-year-old daughter who, like, couldn't speak without, like, being, "He's so, like, lame..." AAARRRRGGGHHH!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Haley said:


> - People who think they have it so bad, but really don't have a clue how good they have it. I know it's all relative, and I have it much better than some. But when I'm arguing with the school special edu people on how to handle my autistic son banging his head and having meltdowns, I can't really sympathize with a coworker that had to take off work to go get her grandson's backpack monogrammed. (The grandson is 8 months old)


This is a good one, you are absolutely right. Many of us loose site of how blessed we are, we take things for granted so easily. I have a friend with 2 autistic children, I have learned so very much from her, it would be very very difficult, and few can really understand, her son had a wrap around for years off & on, many calls from the school, fighting for his acceptance in things. 

She does a fine fine job, I am afraid I would never handle it as well -if I was in her shoes . God bless you Moms & Dads!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

My pet peeves?

Kool-aid drinkers, regardless of the political affiliation. If you are going to preach to me about the evils of a political party, please do your homework and don't regurgitate empty rhetoric. 

Obnoxious Grocery Shoppers: Guess what? The stupid grin doesn't make me feel better about the fact that you have 53 different TV dinners in the 6-item-or-less express lane. More cleavage would, though.

DMV Employees: If you start out with a frown, or a smart-alec comment, I'm going to make this your worst. work. day. ever. Trust me, its the only enjoyment I get out of the experience, especially after watching you insult the elderly woman before me. And I'll sleep like a baby tonight, too.

Airport Security Patdowns: Well, it tickled, and I just ate beans with my taco. What did ya think was going to happen?

Some new Wonder Glue in a tube: Did your marketing people think about the fact that if bonds anything, that includes the cap to the glue? And how about making it not glue skin? 

IRS: An acronym for "How to Get a Raise and Make Less Money". 

Wal-mart Customer Paradox: Rise in obesity occurring with the trend for tighter clothes and more exposed skin.

City Driver Paradox: The smaller the penis, the bigger the truck.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I have metal screws in my leg older than most people that I have zero interest in hearing the self righteous opinions of. What annoys me more than anything is certainty.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

--"ATM machine," "PIN number," etc. What does the "M" in "ATM" stand for again? So why are you effectively saying, "Automated teller machine machine?"
--As mentioned by someone else, more than the max items in the express lane. I long for the day that a cash register company markets a register that automatically totals and requires payment when the programmer item max is reached. You've got 15 items in a 10-or-less lane? Guess what, sparky...you get to make two transactions.
--Don't call me then immediately ask me if I can hold. You called me, so you should have been prepared to talk to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

SimplyAmorous, I could basically have cut and pasted most of yours. I would like to comment on a couple. I agree with your #5 100%. However, it can often go with your #10. Being an introvert, I am just the opposite. I wish they would just shut up and let me sit there and relax while I'm, getting a haircut. I like it when other people are waiting and the stylist can carry on a conversation with them and I can just relax. 




SimplyAmorous said:


> 5. People who talk NON STOP to the point you want to go crawl under the nearest rock.
> 
> 10. Hair dressers who lack the social skills to carry on conversation while doing your hair.



Another pet peeve of mine is when all the peppy people in the world feel they need to "cure" us introverts. They feel we are too ignorant to know what we enjoy. They don't realize that, yes, I would actually be happier just sitting here while the rest of you play some game. They can't understand why an activity that just sends tingles up their spine and slaps a goofy grin on their face just does nothing for me. 

They can't understand why at Christmas that we would rather just get our gift, open it, and then go for another piece of pie instead of playing "Dirty Santa" for 14 hours while everyone is so loud you could hear them a mile away.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

These are all so good, and I agree.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> Being an introvert, I am just the opposite. I wish they would just shut up and let me sit there and relax while I'm, getting a haircut. I like it when other people are waiting and the stylist can carry on a conversation with them and I can just relax.


 I guess I look at it like a friendly breaking of the ice or something, I personally find if "awkward" to not have ANY words. I usually try to start a conversation but if she doesn't bite, I stop, I am not into pushing people to talk but opening a door is OK, just feeling people out. 

And I guess I feel a good hair stylist should have this attitude. I find it a little RUDE to NOT say a word to the person they are working on but yakking up a loud storm with everyone else in the room like we are not even there. I dont go to hair stylists too much but to a friends house. 

I just have always appreciated the more friendly pleasanat stylist over one who completly ignored my presece or might as well have had duct tape over her mouth & didn't know how to crack a smile. 

And that is the thing - they don't know HOW to deal with us either -cause we are all different!! Ha ha 





> They don't realize that, yes, I would actually be happier just sitting here while the rest of you play some game. They can't understand why an activity that just sends tingles up their spine and slaps a goofy grin on their face just does nothing for me.
> 
> They can't understand why at Christmas that we would rather just get our gift, open it, and then go for another piece of pie instead of playing "Dirty Santa" for 14 house while everyone is so loud you could hear them a mile away.


I hate the majority of board games too , also video games, I am a major stick in the mudd about them. They just don't get me excited, I would rather clean the house or get something productive done, my kids hate me for this -they put me right to sleep, the yawning starts - and I am a peppy- just depends on what we like I guess.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I guess I look at it like a friendly breaking of the ice or something, I personally find if "awkward" to not have ANY words. I usually try to start a conversation but if she doesn't bite, I stop, I am not into pushing people to talk but opening a door is OK, just feeling people out.
> 
> And I guess I feel a good hair stylist should have this attitude. I find it a little RUDE to NOT say a word to the person they are working on but yakking up a loud storm with everyone else in the room like we are not even there. I dont go to hair stylists too much but to a friends house.
> 
> ...


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Ha ha ha! Thanks, you guys. These were all great, and I agree with a good majority of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

wemogirl said:


> We have the same sock problem. It's not as bad in the summer when they usually wear sandals but when the weather is cooler, socks can be everywhere. I'm tempted to install a fine system. Every time I have to pick up socks they have to pay me $.05 or something. But I'd have to get separate socks for my older boys to wear (right now they are the same size so they interchange their clothes) so I could tell the difference. Or I could fine them both and make more money.


Ha! Yeah, in the summertime the socks turn into towels because the pool is open.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

southbound said:


> Another pet peeve of mine is when all the peppy people in the world feel they need to "cure" us introverts. They feel we are too ignorant to know what we enjoy. They don't realize that, yes, I would actually be happier just sitting here while the rest of you play some game. They can't understand why an activity that just sends tingles up their spine and slaps a goofy grin on their face just does nothing for me.
> 
> They can't understand why at Christmas that we would rather just get our gift, open it, and then go for another piece of pie instead of playing "Dirty Santa" for 14 hours while everyone is so loud you could hear them a mile away.


Southbound, my husband does this. I am a shy person, a reader, a thinker, and I prefer staying home and playing piano or reading to going out and socializing and because of this he thinks I am wrong. He is always complaining about how I don't mingle at parties, that I just sit there and don't say anything to anybody...which isn't really true, I'm just not like him. I silently will listen to different conversations but I'm not good at injecting myself into other people's conversations and stuff like that like he is, especially when I don't know very many of the people. And because I'm like this he actually is embarrassed about it...like I'm shaming him or something. As a matter of fact, he is always treating me like he wishes I was someone else or something. I don't know...it's frustrating and hurtful. I just want to be myself, which isn't good enough for him apparently.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Students who don't pay attention to me! 

Students who sit like worms!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

stillme4you said:


> Southbound, my husband does this. I am a shy person, a reader, a thinker, and I prefer staying home and playing piano or reading to going out and socializing and because of this he thinks I am wrong. He is always complaining about how I don't mingle at parties, that I just sit there and don't say anything to anybody...which isn't really true, I'm just not like him. I silently will listen to different conversations but I'm not good at injecting myself into other people's conversations and stuff like that like he is, especially when I don't know very many of the people. And because I'm like this he actually is embarrassed about it...like I'm shaming him or something. As a matter of fact, he is always treating me like he wishes I was someone else or something. I don't know...it's frustrating and hurtful. I just want to be myself, which isn't good enough for him apparently.


Think about taking these temperment tests -for you and your husband http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ments-our-spouses-better-understand-them.html


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

stillme4you said:


> Ha! Yeah, in the summertime the socks turn into towels because the pool is open.


What lesson is it women all learn where the bathroom becomes an underwear tornado, none of which makes it even NEAR the basket let alone in it? Why is the right side sink used only to store her curling iron and blower?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

You guys let too much stuff bother you. I'd have a constant migrain if a lot of this stuff bothered me. Live and let live. My biggest pet peeve is someone doing or saying something that lets me know they must think I'm stupid.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kobo said:


> You guys let too much stuff bother you. I'd have a constant migrain if a lot of this stuff bothered me. Live and let live. My biggest pet peeve is someone doing or saying something that lets me know they must think I'm stupid.


Accually I don't let all that much bother me, I had to WRACK my brain for a long time to come up with my list. They are very little irritations, that you get over within seconds, or minutes & move on. I can say I rarely get headaches, maybe 6 a year. 

I used to worry alot more when I was younger, now I worry alot less it seems. I would be a miserable basketcase if I let every little thing get to me. Little kinks in the road are to be expected in life, learning to make light of them is very helpful. 

It is the BIG stuff that will do me in - disease, cancer, a death, anything that has the potential to destroy our normal existence & happiness, I can suddenly become a worrying monster. 

You are right >>> to let other people, the silly things they do, their words to affect us so negatively, well that is just a pure waste of time & our mental energies -as we are not going to change them anyway!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

stillme4you said:


> Southbound, my husband does this. I am a shy person, a reader, a thinker, and I prefer staying home and playing piano or reading to going out and socializing and because of this he thinks I am wrong. He is always complaining about how I don't mingle at parties, that I just sit there and don't say anything to anybody...which isn't really true, I'm just not like him. I silently will listen to different conversations but I'm not good at injecting myself into other people's conversations and stuff like that like he is, especially when I don't know very many of the people. And because I'm like this he actually is embarrassed about it...like I'm shaming him or something. As a matter of fact, he is always treating me like he wishes I was someone else or something. I don't know...it's frustrating and hurtful. I just want to be myself, which isn't good enough for him apparently.



It is easy to get caught in the trap of feeling like you need to be changed when a lot of other people act like it, especially your SO. I have done a lot of research on the "introvert" personality over the years, however, and its not a disorder, it's just a personality. I read some of the characteristics and think, "That is me to the letter."

I have learned that we all can stand for improvement on certain aspect in certain situations, but I don't try to fight my personality, it's just me. 

I work with a few of the extremely peppy people, and I often wonder if they are drained by the end of the day. I don't see how some people could stay in such a buzz all the time without being drained at some point.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Kobo said:


> You guys let too much stuff bother you. I'd have a constant migrain if a lot of this stuff bothered me.


I doubt anyone here is getting excruciating migraines from being peeved over "pet peeves." Welcome to Planet Earth, where people have bad hair days, get ticked off over minutiae, and life goes on regardless. What annoys me doesn't necessarily put me in a tailspin and ruin my day.

There will always be things that bug us. The point of this thread is nothing more than letting people vent about everyday annoyances.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh jeez some days I swear everything drives me nuts 

Most lately, my hugest pet peeve is Gluttony. I am not a model, I know people with weight problems, there is nothing wrong with being a real person and not looking like a 15yr old barbie doll. But when you come into my store, barely breathing from the walk to the door, buy 4 candy bars, 2 packs of cigarettes, a steak sub, fries, 3 orders of bacon, soda, and then turn and blow more money on lottery tickets while you wait..there is a problem. When you can look at yourself and say "damn, I bet I looked good 200lbs ago" and then buy a snickers and some dorritos..BUT have it in you to be offended by the extra cost of clothing, the weird looks, wonder why your health is failing and claim that it's not something you can help. it just irks me to no end.

weight problems exist. The women in my family are known to be shapely, "big boned" and prone to weight gain. My friends who have had children, have not all shrank down to nothing but the absolute gluttony leading to obesity drives me nuts. If you're eating THAT much junk food consistantly all day, it IS your fault. Period. 

Laziness. is another. not your average laziness..I mean the inability to get up and do anything productive requiring effort. Can't work, Can't go to school, can't take care of myself...My ex MIL worked 12hr shifts in the emergency room with rhumatoid so bad she was going to chemo and having neck injections on top of her pain meds. Meanwhile 90% of the town around her sat at home eating up public assistance and complaining about how "hard" life is. it drives me nuts. I can't live in filth, and I cannot freeload my way through life either, not everything is peachy, but at least I worked for it you know?

Whistling..dear god it drives me up a wall.

and I think last is Victim Syndrome. that "poor me" whiney nonsense that's so much easier than just accepting responsibility for your own actions or accepting that sometimes, things just happen and life goes on. The world is not out to get you, you're no more a Victim of life than any other average person. "I did this and it's all so and so's fault" gah. give me a break.


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

Note to self: stop whistling


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not 'worry', trust me. I don't worry. My biggest pet peeve is actually stopping myself from blurting out something to some moron who needs to be told they're a moron.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

My husband could answer this one well. He's the manager at a local grocery store and comes home with quite a few stories and things that drive him nuts.

-Families who use their entire $300 budget of food stamps to purchase Twinkies, Dr. Pepper, and Doritos, then head straight to the lottery machine and buy $300 worth of lottery tickets out of pocket. He actually sees this A LOT more than you'd think.

-Moms who scream _obscenities_ at their children and resort to name-calling, trying to get them to behave in the store. Seriously? 

_<shudders>_ I don't know how he deals with watching it everyday. I think it would drive me crazy.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

My BIGGEST pet peeve is when people use the letter O as a zero. Your phone number isn't 555-0050. It is 555-zero zero 5 zero. One is a letter in the alphabet and the other is a number.
Learn it and stop sounding uneducated!!!!!!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

MGirl said:


> My husband could answer this one well. He's the manager at a local grocery store and comes home with quite a few stories and things that drive him nuts.
> 
> -Families who use their entire $300 budget of food stamps to purchase Twinkies, Dr. Pepper, and Doritos, then head straight to the lottery machine and buy $300 worth of lottery tickets out of pocket. He actually sees this A LOT more than you'd think.
> 
> ...



haha! that reminds me of the guy who came into my store. Asked if we took food stamps, then proceeded to whine about how "we don't care about the poor people" because we don't accept them. you know what he bought?

A bag of Chips, a soda, a bag of candy, and cigarettes. 

Or the mom who's son protested her spending all her child support on lottery tickets. Which she replied with "It's only money"

-.-


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

CLucas976 said:


> haha! that reminds me of the guy who came into my store. Asked if we took food stamps, then proceeded to whine about how "we don't care about the poor people" because we don't accept them. you know what he bought?
> 
> A bag of Chips, a soda, a bag of candy, and cigarettes.
> 
> ...


I will never forget back in the day when we were starting out and poor. Lady in front of us had a maybe 1 year old decked out in Nike shoes, polo shirt and Calvin Klein jeans. She paid her groceries with food stamps. My son was wearing shoes from Payless and the clothes were from a neighbor. I paid cash. 
Plenty of people really need help and plenty of people just take advantage of it.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

My pet peeve is how often I read of specific people doing crappy things and their behavior is seen as representative of a class of 
people, a gender, or race.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I will never forget back in the day when we were starting out and poor. Lady in front of us had a maybe 1 year old decked out in Nike shoes, polo shirt and Calvin Klein jeans. She paid her groceries with food stamps. My son was wearing shoes from Payless and the clothes were from a neighbor. I paid cash.
> Plenty of people really need help and plenty of people just take advantage of it.


Ehhh, see that's tricky. I've picked up some really nice things for my son from thrift stores. He's got several seriously new-looking Stride Rite shoes(the ones that cost $50-100 in store) that I found for $3. He also has a lot of really nice Nike items that I've paid less than $3 each for. You can't necessarily judge someone based on what they're wearing.

And btw, I have _no problem _with people using food stamps. Really, I don't. There are a lot of people who use them on frozen chicken, pasta, veggies, fruits, ya know, the good stuff. It's just the ones who abuse them who stick out and pet peeve me. I'm definitely not insinuating that everyone who uses them also abuses them. Not at all. I was just commenting on the _select ones _who do take advantage.


----------

